# KDE unglaublich langsam

## Cellmate

Hallo, ich habe hier auf kdelibs-4.8.1-r2 usw. unter x86_64 upgedatet, und seitdem kämpfe ich zum Teil gegen extreme Wartepausen: "K" Button links unten braucht schon mal 5 Minuten, währenddessen hängt zum Teil auch der Window Manager, aber nicht immer - und zum Teil kämpfe ich dagegen, dass sich das System jetzt sehr zäh verhält. Dummerweise auch nicht immer; im Normalfall ist es sogar subjektiv schneller als unter älteren Versionen.

Ich habe den Verdacht, dass das damit zusammenhängt, dass KDE bzw. dessen Applikationen hin und wieder einen Device-Scan anstoßen, der nicht unbedingt immer gut funktioniert. Warum auch immer, denn das Problem tritt auch auf, wenn nur die internen Devices vorhanden sind.

Ich bin in bugs.gentoo.org nicht fündig geworden - gibt's hier noch Leute, die das Problem haben? Was kann man da machen? (Früher konnte man Strigi und Konsorten abschalten - geht das eigentlich noch? Ich nutze das nicht und es macht das System bestimmt nicht schneller...)

----------

## franzf

Wenn die DVD bei jedme Dolphin-Öffnen zum schreien anfängt:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=400755

Hast du kde-misc/networkmanagement laufen? Wirds besser, wenn du den ausmachst?

Ansonsten gibts noch den hier:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412327

Hilft upgrade auf 1.4.20?

Wenn das alles nicht passt:

~/.xsession-errors ist immer interessant, auch was für ne Grafikkarte+Treiber du verwendest. Generell immer auch ein emerge --info mitposten.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also 5 Minuten sind echt zu viel, aber es war bei mir immer so, dass bei einer neuen Version von KDE der erste Start sowohl von KDE als auch der Anwendungen immer erst mal länger gebraucht hat. Und KDE hat da ja so einige Sachen mit Desktopsuche und so, die da erst mal rödeln. Was hast du denn für eine Hardware?

----------

## Cellmate

Ich glaube, das kommt alles nicht in Frage. Ich bin aber auf einen seltsamen Umstand gestoßen: Der Service Manager behauptet: "Unable to contact KDED". Laut "ps" läuft der aber - nur, wie es ihm geht, kann ich nicht feststellen. Hat jemand einen Tipp?

emerge --info reiche ich nach, sobald ich kann.

----------

## franzf

 *Cellmate wrote:*   

> Der Service Manager behauptet: "Unable to contact KDED". Laut "ps" läuft der aber

 

Jut, das war dann doch die richtige Richtung:

http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.de/2012/03/desktop-freezes-in-48x.html

Schau auch mal hier rein:

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=287002

----------

## Cellmate

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Cellmate wrote:*   Der Service Manager behauptet: "Unable to contact KDED". Laut "ps" läuft der aber 
> 
> Jut, das war dann doch die richtige Richtung:
> 
> http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.de/2012/03/desktop-freezes-in-48x.html
> ...

 

Jepp, das sieht gut aus. Nicht, dass das Problem jetzt gelöst wäre, aber die Richtung stimmt  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

 *Cellmate wrote:*   

> Nicht, dass das Problem jetzt gelöst wäre

 

Wenn es wirklich an blockierenden DBus-calls liegt, kannst du eh nix machen, als auf nen Fix zu warten.

Nur deinen gesamten Plasma-Desktop Stück für Stück leer räumen, auch alle krunner-Plugns deaktivieren, bis du die richtige Erweiterung erwischst, die eben blockiert. Dann solltest du auch den entsprechenden Entwickler informieren.

----------

## Max Steel

Kann man nicht mit dem dbus-monitor herausfinden wer da soviele DBus-Calls erzeugt? ODer denke ich gerade in die falsche Richtung?

----------

## Cellmate

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Kann man nicht mit dem dbus-monitor herausfinden wer da soviele DBus-Calls erzeugt? ODer denke ich gerade in die falsche Richtung?

 

Wenn ich die Bugreports richtig verstehe, gehen die davon aus, dass das Problem irgendwo in kdenetworks liegt. Ich habe darum dieses für mich ohnehin nutzlose Gerümpel entsorgt (bis auf zwei Ausnahmen, die ich dann manuell emerged habe). Bis jetzt sieht es so aus, als würde mein Problem nicht mehr auftreten.

Ich bin offen gesagt nicht mehr ganz so begeistert von KDE, weil der Anteil von dem, was ich nicht nur nicht brauchen kann, sondern was mir obendrein schadet, wird immer größer. Im Grunde würde ich besser mit KDE3 leben können; aber Trinity gibt es wohl nicht für Gentoo, wohl auch wegen noch bestehender Sicherheitsbedenken...

----------

## franzf

Wenn es für dich nutzlos ist, warum installierst du es dann? Und nein, das networkmanagement ist nicht das einzige Problem, sondern alles, was die synchrone (anstatt der asynchronen) dbus-API benutzt, und so unter Umständen den kded und damit alle Prozesse, die da dran hängen beeinflusst. Ist halt ein Problem, wenn der plasma-desktop durch 3rd-Party-Applets erweiterbar ist, und eines dieser Programme Mist baut  :Sad: 

Und ja, KDE hat seine Ecken und Kanten, genauso wie Gnome(3). Und Trinity würd ich lassen. Martin Graesslin hat das mal zusammengefasst. Ein Mini Entwicklerteam, das sowohl Qt3 als auch kde3 als auch die ganzen Abhängigkeiten, die mittlerweile ersetzt wurden pflegen muss - Probleme aller Art sind vorprogrammiert...

----------

## Cellmate

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wenn es für dich nutzlos ist, warum installierst du es dann?

 

Weil es ein wenig dauert, unter den mehreren dutzend Applikationen respektive eBuilds diejenigen herauszusuchen, die man wirklich braucht. Im übrigen wird man so verschiedenen Problemen respektive unerwünschten Abhängigkeiten (wie z.B. strigi-nepomuk-und-konsorten) auch nicht mehr Herr, weil man verpflichtet ist, das mitzukaufen, ob man es will oder nicht.

Und ich komme hier z.B. an Stellen, wo ich das System stundenlang vorkonfigurieren und pflegen muss, bis die aktuell KDE-bedingten Drawbacks einigermaßen tragbar sind. Beispielsweise könnten User unbewusst oder durch Untätigkeit Datenlecks verursachen.

Ich will KDE4 nicht schlechtmachen, aber ich bin nicht gerade begeistert, und im Grunde verdankt es KDE4 nur meiner grenzenlosen Faulheit, dass ich noch damit arbeite.

----------

## toralf

 *Cellmate wrote:*   

> Ich bin offen gesagt nicht mehr ganz so begeistert von KDE, weil der Anteil von dem, was ich nicht nur nicht brauchen kann, sondern was mir obendrein schadet, wird immer größer.

 +1

----------

## Max Steel

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *Cellmate wrote:*   Ich bin offen gesagt nicht mehr ganz so begeistert von KDE, weil der Anteil von dem, was ich nicht nur nicht brauchen kann, sondern was mir obendrein schadet, wird immer größer. +1

 

+1

So ähnlich gehts mir auch, seid Versionsstand 4.5 habe ich hier sogar das Problem das KDM keine Anmeldung mehr durchführt sondern vorher crasht... Bin aber zu faul zum suchen (interessanterweiße nur auf meiner Kiste, dafür dort mit jeglichem Benutzer... also irgendeine Config mit der Zeit verhunzt.)

KDE4.8 ist lauffähig aber mehr auch nicht mehr wirklich. zudem bleibt Plasma-desktop hängen wenn Kopete längere Zeit eine aktive Nachricht anzeigt (also unten im Systray) und ich diese nicht abrufe damit das Kopete Symbol aufhört sich zu drehn.

Wobei ich auch sagen sollte.. das ich mein System endlich nach mehreren JAhren wiedermal sauber einrichten sollte (mein PC ist so ziemlich die erste Gentoo-Kiste von mir gewesen wo ich eingerichtet hatte. Trotz allem ist da wiedermal vieles Schütt gegangen und die USEs hatte ich von wo anders einfach übernommen... Damit könnte ich mir auch vieles kaputtgehauen haben. Wird also Zeit für eine Neuinstalla.

Genug OT...

*sorry*

----------

## Randy Andy

Respektive: Wer wird denn gleich wegen so was neu installieren.

Dazu hat man IMHO schließlich Gentoo, um das eben nicht machen zu müssen, in der Hoffnung suspekte Fehler damit irgendwie zu beseitigen.

Wofür haben wir denn diese tollen Möglichkeiten auf der konsole die Konsistenz unseres Systems zu prüfen und zu reparieren.

Neuinstallation ist doch was für Windows-User, Biniär-Distro-User, Mädchen   :Laughing:  (an die Mädels unter den Gentoo-Usern, ich mein damit nicht Euch).

Nimm die Herausforderung lieber an, sicher auch gerne mit Unterstützung dieses Forums. Wie wirst du sonst dein nächstes Problem lösen - wieder neu installieren?

Na also.

Besser systematisch die üblichen Verdächtigen logs prüfen, ggf. deine Wunsch-Flags checken und überarbeiten, und das Ganze so an deine wahren Bedürfnisse anpassen.

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So ähnlich gehts mir auch, seid Versionsstand 4.5 habe ich hier sogar das Problem das KDM keine Anmeldung mehr durchführt sondern vorher crasht... Bin aber zu faul zum suchen (interessanterweiße nur auf meiner Kiste, dafür dort mit jeglichem Benutzer... also irgendeine Config mit der Zeit verhunzt.) 
> 
> KDE4.8 ist lauffähig aber mehr auch nicht mehr wirklich. zudem bleibt Plasma-desktop hängen wenn Kopete längere Zeit eine aktive Nachricht anzeigt (also unten im Systray) und ich diese nicht abrufe damit das Kopete Symbol aufhört sich zu drehn.
> ...

 

So was hatten wir doch viele von uns schon mal, bei mir lag's das letzte mal z. B. an der Einstellung Compositing=true in der Datei ~/.kde4/share/config/kwinrc.

Nach Umstellung auf false ging's dann wieder. Nach eine paar updates von mesa konnte ich dann später auch wieder Compositing aktivieren.

Oft hilft auch mal ein frisches User-Profil, um zu sehen was dann wieder alles geht, dann kann man gezielt weiter suchen.

Mein System existiert auch seit kde-3.5 ohne Neuinstallation, bin z.Zt. bei 4.8.2. 

Gut, auch ich hab so meine Problemchen, aber nicht mehr oder weniger als der Durchschnitts-User der entsprechenden KDE-Version. 

Aber ich will bei KDE nichts schön reden. Es gibt noch viele lästige Baustellen. Für mich trotzdem noch kein Grund zu wechseln. 

Aber man kann sich ja auch nach und nach paralell ein Alternativsystem erstellen, um zu sehen ob das den Wunschvorstellungen mehr entspricht...

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Christian99

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *Cellmate wrote:*   Ich bin offen gesagt nicht mehr ganz so begeistert von KDE, weil der Anteil von dem, was ich nicht nur nicht brauchen kann, sondern was mir obendrein schadet, wird immer größer. +1

 

-1

also was schädliches hab ich in kde4 noch nicht gefunden...

Ich muss aber sagen, ich hab nie kde3.5 verwendet. Mit kde4 bin ich aber sehr zufrieden. Ich hab bereits mit kde4.1 oder 4.2 angefangen, wo noch gar nix so richtig lief, aber inzwischen ist es ganz brauchbar.

Ein paar kleinere Sachen sind immer mal wieder noch, wie der schon anfangs angesprochene devicescan, aber ich habe hoffnung dass das im Laufe der Zeit erledigt wird.

----------

## Josef.95

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *Cellmate wrote:*   Ich bin offen gesagt nicht mehr ganz so begeistert von KDE, weil der Anteil von dem, was ich nicht nur nicht brauchen kann, sondern was mir obendrein schadet, wird immer größer. +1

 

-1

Wenn man das standard desktop/kde Profil verwendet, und sich das komplette kde-meta installiert darf man sich nicht wundern wenn man zu viel (des guten) bekommt...

Aber, wir haben unter Gentoo doch die Möglichkeit uns nahezu nur das von KDE zu installieren was man auch wirklich möchte.

(zugegeben, wenn man zb kmail möchte ist es mit dem kdepim Zeugs nicht ganz einfach) ,es gibt auch noch andere alternative Mail-Clienten  :Wink:  ) 

Ich bin mit dem aktuellen KDE unter Gentoo im großen und ganzen sehr zufrieden.

----------

## Erdie

Ich bin inzwischen bei allen Neuinstallationen auf xfce umgestiegen. Auf meinen alten Rechnern ist KDE nur aus Faulheit noch drauf. Spätestens nachdem ich bei  der ersten KDEPIM Migration alle Mails verloren hatte und ich seitdem auch noch 2x das komplette .kde Verzeichnis resetten mußte weil Policykit total aus  dem Ruder gelaufen ist, war bei  mir  das Maß voll. KDE hat einen Anhänger verloren, der  alle Releases seit 1.0 mitgemacht  hatte.

----------

## mattes

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (zugegeben, wenn man zb kmail möchte ist es mit dem kdepim Zeugs nicht ganz einfach) ,es gibt auch noch andere alternative Mail-Clienten  ) 
> 
> 

 

ist zwar etwas off topic, aber welcher ist denn euer Favorit? Thunderbird?

Ich will KMail auch den Rücken kehren, stürzt zu oft ab und ohne dieses Nepumuk Gedöns kann man nicht mal Mails suchen.. 

Bevor diese Umstellung war (KDE 4.6?) war ich mit KMail sehr zufrieden!

Auf meinem Laptop habe ich diese Hänger auch öfter mal, ich verstehe nicht warum die ganze Oberfläche hängen muss, nur weil gerade mal das WLAN nicht antwortet. Kann man das (die wichtigsten Sachen wie z.B das Panel) nicht asnychron anbinden?

----------

